# Moving to Dahab



## 2lilluc (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Everyone, My name is Andrea and I currently live in Los Angeles, California. I am planning to move to Dahab, Egypt in September, 2011 for around 6 months. I spent a lot of time in Dahab in the late 70's, early 80's and although I have traveled the world and lived in many countries, no place, anywhere holds my heart or calls to me like the Red Sea, the Sinai, the desert. I fell in love with it and always felt, from the first moment, that I had been there before, maybe in another lifetime. It felt like home. It was embedded in my deepest heart and soul and has never left me. Now it is time for me to come back. Although it is much changed there I know it is still wonderful. When I used to go there, I was living in Paris at the time, we used to rent a little hut on the beach. There was nothing there except a little place to get tea and a small Bedouin village. I have a beautiful veil given to me by the women of that village which I cherish. We bought fish from the village fishermen and cooked it in a pit in the sand. We spent months at a time there, I believe now they were the happiest days of my life. I will be subletting the apartment I own in Los Angeles and am looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment to rent. Something very simple, but clean, furnished. I would like to find people living there now to communicate with as I prepare to leave.
Thank you for reading this long post!


----------



## SuziHQ (Jul 22, 2011)

*Dahab*

Hi Andrea,

I am also moving to Dahab in September 2011 for an extended period of time. I lived there for three months earlier this year and totally feel in love with it too.

I will be looking for a place to live or share with someone and was planning on finding an apartment when I get there as you get a better price, especially if you are considered a local and staying for a while.

I also want to connect with people there, there is a good expat community and lots of facebook pages for the community market, library etc where you can connect with people.

Dahab sounds like it's changed a lot since you were there, it is much more busier although there are parts that still retain that chilled vibe especially past the lighthouse!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dahab is certainly a jewel of a place, if you are not a 5 star hotel kind of person. Dont expect things to get done today, because there is always bok'ra (tomorrow), but if you are happy with that it is paradise. The diving and snorkeling is, in my opinion, the best in the world.


----------



## madany (Jun 3, 2011)

When I went to Dahab first time I felt the same thing, like I had been there before. And while living there I had many deja vu...I truly wanted to start my new life there, but I could not find a clean and nice appartment and had many bad situations with people. And at the top of all that our business partners (my husband's ex best friends) betray us big time and we left. 

But I still love some places there...

Wish you nice stay there and that you will still feel the same as you did before


----------

